# don't vote Democrat either



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've been tough on the republicans about this heres a good read on the Democrats selling our country down the Mexican river to regain power.

"YOU DON'T NEED PAPERS FOR VOTING"

I've been telling you for weeks that the driving motivation behind Democrats refusal to back any plan to seal our borders against the invaders form Mexico was tied to one thing ... votes. The Democrats see the gate-crashers as an almost inexhaustible source of new votes for Democratic candidates. They're not citizens, you say? True enough, but since when has that meant anything to the left and to Democrats when it comes to pushing their "everybody in the pool" attitude on voting? Do you remember the 1996 elections in California? Orange County Republican Bob Dornan was running against Loretta Sanchez. This was quite an interesting election. Miss Loretta had tried several times to fun for office under her married name of Loretta Brixley. Didn't work. Then, an epiphany! Why not revert to her maiden name of Sanchez? There are a tens thousands of Hispanics in the district, and though many of them are illegal, being the informed and knowledgeable voters that they are, they would certainly respond better to the Sanchez name than to the Brixley name. So ... change her name she did, and win she did ... on the strength of thousands of votes for unregistered Latino voters. The Republicans, recognizing that some pretty massive voting fraud had taken place, immediately started an investigation. The Democrats, just two years from having lost control of the House, immediately started screaming racism. The tactic worked, the investigation into rampant illegal voting was dropped, and Sanchez remains in the House of Representatives

Well ... it certainly looks like we're set for a repeat of 1996 in California, just a bit further South. In San Diego we have a Democrat named Francine Busby who is a candidate for the vacated seat of disgraced Republican Randy "Duke" Cunningham. In a nutshell, Busby is telling Latinos that they don't need to here legally to vote. Here's what happened at this campaign appearance. A man stood up in the back of the room and said "I want to help, but I don't have papers." Now this was a blatant admission by this man that he was in this country illegally. Let's pause for a moment and think about just how bad things are when someone who has broken the law by entering this country illegally can actually feel free to go to a political rally and announce that fact! Not only announce it, but then express a desire to help Democrat candidate in an election! And why help the Democrat? Because the Democrats are the party of amnesty, that's why! But, we're getting away from Francine Busby here. What did Francine Busby say to this illegal? She said "Everybody can help, yeah, absolutely, you all can help. You don't need papers for voting. You don't need to be a registered voter to help."

What? You don't need papers for voting? What kind of papers? Well .. papers that show you're in this country legally! *This was nothing less than a bold, blatant invitation to every illegal alien and non-citizen living in this particular congressional district to go the polls and put this wonderful Democrat, Francine Busby, into office. *

You must know that as soon as a recording of Busby's remarks hit the local talk shows she started backtracking --- big time. Now we're getting the "I misspoke" nonsense from her campaign :eyeroll: . Busby's Republican opponent, Brian Billbray (why, by the way, has a strong anti-illegal immigration stance) said it best when he said that at worst, Busby was encouraging illegals to vote, and at best, she was encouraging people in this country illegal to work actively on her political campaign.

Now all of you know that I try to avoid clichés like the plague. But you really need to connect the dots on this one. Part of the Democrat game plan for returning to power in Washington is to make it as easy for the growing number of Hispanic non-citizens, both those who are here legally and those who are here illegally, to vote in all elections. Francine Busby's statement, retractions notwithstanding, was just another dot for you to connect. Want some more? Try these:

1))Across the country Democrat activists are starting to push the idea of allowing non-citizens to vote in local elections.

2)Whenever any evil Republican comes up with the idea of making people show a picture ID to vote, or to register to vote, or when it is suggested that people should have to do something to prove their citizenship in order to register or vote, the Democrats are the first to howl like stuck pigs.

3)If fraud involving Latino voters is suspected, and someone suggests an investigation, Democrats will counter with charges of racism.

4)Democrats are in the lead when it comes to promoting some sort of immigration "reform" that will allow the 11 million illegals we currently have in this country to stay.

*Do you have whacked around like a piñata to see what's going on here?*

Democrats have adopted a "whatever it takes" philosophy when it comes to regaining their power inside the Beltway. If it takes allowing anyone who can get to a voting booth to cast a vote, regardless of trivial matters like citizenship ... no problem! :eyeroll: Just don't be stupid enough to announce it at an election rally.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Maybe I am wrong but, dont you have to have an ID to vote?? I have alway been asked for mine....at least here in West Fargo. It may be different other places. I guess I dont know for sure.

It doesnt suprise me that the Dems. are pushing this. Just as it doesnt surprise me of some of the things the Reps. are pushing/doing. Your right, it all boils down to votes. Sad isnt it!! However, dont hold your breath on when its going to change.....politics.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

This just goes to show that either party could care less about this country anymore,it all boils down to whos in power.This WHATEVER IT TAKES mentality is going to run this country into the ground no matter who is in office.Now Who In The Heck Am I Going To Vote For?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

vote out incumbents no matter what party, and remember in two years because its the senate thats the big problem


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

vote out incumbents no matter what party, and remember in two years because its the senate thats the big problem and they don't come up for a vote for two more years


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

vote out incumbents no matter what party, and remember in two years because its the senate thats the big problem and they don't come up for a vote for two more years

*JIFFY read this article*

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=15082


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

The last time Clinton was elected the Democrats were giving bums ciggarettes to vote  The dumber the better!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish there was a viable third party. I will not be hard for me to vote against incumbents in North Dakota, but in other states the choice will be between a poor republican, a worse democrat, and perhaps a good person from a third party that doesn't have a chance. Voting for him would perhaps teach the stupid republicans a lesson, but by the time they learned it that really bad democrat would have done much damage. What to do?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

teach the incumbents a lesson no matter what side. What good is a RHINO that doesn't represent us


----------

